# solicitor fees for dublin apartment



## bilbob (15 May 2006)

can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced solicitor, was quoted over €2000 for work on purchase of a 1 bed apt


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2006)

bilbob said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced solicitor, was quoted over €2000 for work on purchase of a 1 bed apt


€2000 all in or €2000 (including or excluding _VAT_?) plus outlays? See this thread for more on the breakdown of legal/conveyancing charges:

Useful background information on the legal work involved in conveyancing

Shop around and read some of the many threads on this topic already in the _Mortgages and Home Buying _forum.


----------



## foxylady (22 May 2006)

bilbob said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced solicitor, was quoted over €2000 for work on purchase of a 1 bed apt


 
Try Paul Gahan and Donal M. Gahan, Ritchie & co they are on baggot st.


----------



## HelloJed (22 May 2006)

Frank Keane in Dublin 4 is very cheap and reliable, I used him when buying my apt recently. He's very pleasant too - I ended up recommending him to my parents!


----------



## gatsbe (1 Jun 2006)

foxylady said:
			
		

> Try Paul Gahan and Donal M. Gahan, Ritchie & co they are on baggot st.


 36 Lower Baggot Street, Dublin 2. 01-6767277

Yes, i had a very plesent experence with this firm. They were so straight forward & kept everything so simple. Top marks!


----------



## gatsbe (1 Jun 2006)

bilbob said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced solicitor, was quoted over €2000 for work on purchase of a 1 bed apt


----------



## sarah351 (23 May 2008)

Try Tom Conlon Solicitors, 14 South Leinster Street, Dublin 2.  Tel: 6188166, fax: 6788167, email: tconlon@conlon.ie

His fees goes from around €1,250 up to €1,900 depending on the price of the property being acquired.  

He's very good, very thorough, gives an excellent service and he's a nice chap all round really.  Would definitely recommend him.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

Do you have any vested interest/conflict of interest here?


----------

